# Modular Tool rest system?



## Fangar (Jul 19, 2006)

I am looking into a modular tool rest system.  I will likely end up making one, but wanted to get some opinions.  I made a set for my Jet mini out of round stock.  I now need a 1" shaft to fit my new Jet 1236 (Mini is 5/8").  I didn't really like the round stock cross bars (I used 3/4") for pens as I could never really get the tool rest right up to the stock like I had always done in the past.  Any opinions there would be appreciated.  I think the ones I am going to make for my new lathe will be some sort of hybrid where I have a angle iron or flat stock at least for the pen making tool rest. I actually like the looks of the Woodcraft modular rests.  I could easily mimic those.

Thanks in advance,

Fangar


----------



## PenWorks (Jul 19, 2006)

I have both , I tend to use the Woodcraft ones the most, very comfortable and glide easier with the plastic back side.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 19, 2006)

My opinion is that there is no logical reason for a modular tool rest system. If the main post should break you are out of commission. Plus making the system (from what I've seen) is more costly than a selection of individual rests. I get my rests made at a local welding shop for $10.00 each. Modular begs the question: Why?


----------



## PenWorks (Jul 19, 2006)

Frank, If you break a 1" thread post, than I think your applying a touch to much pressure or your stress level is fairly high.

The round modular sytem Lamar made was reasonable, I think 40.00 for the post with 3 different size rests.


----------



## woodwish (Jul 19, 2006)

Frank- my local welder wanted more like $50 per rest, and I don't have the tools or skills to make them myself.  I bought the modular Best Tools rests and love them.  When I bought a new lathe all I needed was a new post to use all my favorite tool rests, so it seems like a good idea to people like me. [8D]


----------



## Fangar (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for the thoughts.  Anthony, glad to here you like those.  Maybe I will just save the time and buy a set.

Ray, the ones that best tools sells are pretty much what mine were like though I welded the posts to the cross bars and bent them a bit.  Do you see what I am referring to with the distance that the rest has to be from the stock, or does that not bother you?  For larger items (bowls, sticks, etc) I don't mind it, but for some reason for pens, I like the rest closer.  

Frank, The modular system is nice as the cross bars will fit any number of shanks.  That way they will fit both my mini and the 1236.

Fangar


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jul 20, 2006)

I also have the Woodcraft system and love it.  The flat vertical front side and small radius of the top of the rest allow you to get close to your work.


----------



## Dario (Jul 20, 2006)

James,

Not sure if this will help you but I use an MT2 extension on my tailstock.  This way I can use the regular sized tool rest without any problem getting close to the pen.  Added bonus is that I can "park" the tool rest to the far right when sanding and it is totally out of the way...without moving the height adjustment []

If you want a photo, I can post one later tonight.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 20, 2006)

I like the design and flexibility of the modular system. I had a local machine shop make them for me but was unable to compete[] with Lamar's $40 price tag. James, good luck with this venture if you choose to proceed.

-Peter[]


----------



## woodwish (Jul 20, 2006)

Fangar,
I guess I have just gotten used to the round tool rests, doesn't seem like the 1/4" difference in tool contact point really matters enough to worry about.  I don't know that I ever turned a pen with the original rests so I don't have much to compare to.


----------



## Fangar (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />I like the design and flexibility of the modular system. I had a local machine shop make them for me but was unable to compete[] with Lamar's $40 price tag. James, good luck with this venture if you choose to proceed.
> 
> -Peter[]



I remember that Peter...  I don't intend to produce them, just make a set for myself...[]

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## Fangar (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by woodwish_
> <br />Fangar,
> I guess I have just gotten used to the round tool rests, doesn't seem like the 1/4" difference in tool contact point really matters enough to worry about.  I don't know that I ever turned a pen with the original rests so I don't have much to compare to.



Thanks.

Fangar


----------



## RogerGarrett (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fangar_
> <br />I am looking into a modular tool rest system.  I will likely end up making one, but wanted to get some opinions.........I now need a 1" shaft to fit my new Jet 1236 (Mini is 5/8").
> Fangar



James, I purcased an offset modular set from the following:

http://bestwoodtools.stores.yahoo.net/tbarmodtools.html

In fact, it is for the same lathe - the Jet 1236 - and it works very nicely.  You can purchase different crossbars for the post that fits your lathe - and they are quite nicely made.

Hope this helps.

Best wishes,
Roger Garrett


----------



## hombre4 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi everyone; So can someone tell me what the Lamar system consist of and where to purchase one? 


Thanks....Archie


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hombre4_
> <br />Hi everyone; So can someone tell me what the Lamar system consist of and where to purchase one?
> 
> 
> Thanks....Archie



Lamar Sherrill makes tools post in the size that fits your lathe and then you can have tools rests made to order, you decide the length of them. The rests screw onto the post and he makes a nice brass saddle so the fit is perfect. He made me a 1" post with two rests 3" and 6" long and I think I paid under $35 with shipping. The quality of his work is outstanding. Do a search in the members area for him or I have his e-mail address here:
SWOODWRKNG@aol.com


----------



## Fangar (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey folks,

I went with the Woodcraft Modular system.  The rests are nice, but the plastic pieces that go on the back are even nicer.  You finger slides along those nicely.  They of course fell off when I took them out of the box as they were held on with ribber cement.  I used epoxy this time.  I am happy with them

Fangar


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />Frank, If you break a 1" thread post, than I think your applying a touch to much pressure or your stress level is fairly high.
> 
> The round modular sytem Lamar made was reasonable, I think 40.00 for the post with 3 different size rests.



I have to agree with you. But your premise leaves out a couple factors. A threaded rod is considerably smaller inside the threads than the original rod and, therefore, weaker. And, with turning, fools and catches are a fact of life. I'll stick with the ten bucks each for custom mades.


----------



## Orgtech (Aug 1, 2006)

I bought a few pieces in the Woodcraft system for my Jet 1236. The post is advertised as 1". It was .040 undersized. After calling them to complain, they checked the inventory and they were all like that. They had me call the machine shop where they get them made and see if they could make one the right size for me. Turns out that was their spec and 200 more had just been made. I ended up returning the piece and getting a post made myself. Beware of this part.


----------



## Fangar (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Orgtech_
> <br />I bought a few pieces in the Woodcraft system for my Jet 1236. The post is advertised as 1". It was .040 undersized. After calling them to complain, they checked the inventory and they were all like that. They had me call the machine shop where they get them made and see if they could make one the right size for me. Turns out that was their spec and 200 more had just been made. I ended up returning the piece and getting a post made myself. Beware of this part.



Funny you should mention that.  I am in the process of working that out too.  It is too loose in the hole, though I didn't mic it yet.  I will likely sent that post back and make my own.  The rests are still nice though.  

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## Fangar (Aug 2, 2006)

Mine was .40 or so undersized as well.  I called Woodcraft Cust Service.  He gave me the same explanation that Orgtech received. I find it hilarious that a company would knowingly take the time to sell an improperly made product.  The service rep was very nice, but it was evident that he had received numerous calls regarding this part.  I am sending mine back too, but what a pain in the rear. I will make one.

Fangar


----------

